# How to build a high output UV flashlight?



## stealle (Oct 16, 2008)

My first post!

I'm looking for a high output UV flashlight. I found the one "LEDite" made in this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178057

That's just what I'm looking for! 


1. Where can I purchase these 3W UV bulbs? They are not available from battery-junction.com or led-replacement.com.

2. These bulbs are not just drop-in, right?

3.Is there a build thread for something like this? (I've been searching without any luck.)

I am able to find the MX 3-Cree flashlight at dealextreme.com for $41. 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## Ken_McE (Oct 16, 2008)

_I'm looking for a high output UV flashlight.
_
There are a few around made for police/forensic work or deer tracking. Probably spendy.
_
1. Where can I purchase these 3W UV bulbs?_

They are an LED, not a bulb. UV LEDs are something of a rarity. You can get cheap stuff on eBay that is listed as UV but is actually violet.

_2. These bulbs are not just drop-in, right?
_
Correct.

_3.Is there a build thread for something like this? (I've been searching without any luck.)_

Your basic job is to get a good emitter and build a light around it. Other than emitted wavelength it is the same as any other light. These people

http://www.thefoxgroupinc.com/

make high quality UV LEDs at deeper wavelengths than the usual eBay stuff. Don't know if they make high power one. Do you want any particular wavelength? You could also look for UV fluorescent tubes. They come in small and are usually good quality.

See also:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209856


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 16, 2008)

here is some things to compare to:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/uluvliulvipr.html

not wanting to mess around trying to figure out bits-n-pieces... I just ordered this http://www.batteryjunction.com/miulvikitwi1.html
(batteryjunction and terraLUX both have a good reputation (+ a CPF discount)


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 16, 2008)

lebox -

I have that unit. The package is not driven anywhere near an optimal range. Still the frequency is good. In a full sized Mag it throws fairly well. It will make a tennis ball glow from 30+ feet away. In a dark environment it's a little surprising what it will cause to glow. Some members have reported it to be a good scorpion hunter. I wouldn't classify it as high output. It is a quality emitter and for $29.00 it will be a lot of fun. I took it into the woods at night and found very old trial markers that could not be seen in the day.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 16, 2008)

You can get a single UV LED and mount it in an empty P60 module. The end result will be something like this
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16694

but with more of the output in the shorter true UV spectrum.

Then again, that dropin might suffice for what you want.


----------



## Firecop (Oct 16, 2008)

I have 4 of the UV emitters coming from DX. I'm planning on running them off a Shark in a Mag host. (for forensic work)

I'm hoping that these reflectors will work with that emitter - what do you think?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5951

When I get it done, I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 17, 2008)

:welcome:

Battery Junction sells a Terralux UV drop-in made for the MiniMag. If you really want to make a triple Cree UV LED like the light you linked to, the Shoppe sells the UV emitter on a small star made for the Aleph. The MX3 looks like a standard 16mm star from the picture. The Shoppe's Aleph star is 0.6" so it should fit OK after you remove the old star.

There might be a problem with the MX3's constant current regulator. A normal Cree LED can take up to an amp of current. I don't believe the UV emitters can take that much power. Information about Cree's UV emitters is very hard to come by. If you Google for XLamp7090UVV, you will find a few PDF's. For one thing, the voltage vs forward current in the chart only goes up to 600 ma. In the 3 watt cool white XR-E emitter's PDF, the chart goes to 1,000 ma. Another thing is the UV PDF says they are 1 watt LED's, not 3 watts like their XR-E cousins.

Heat build up being the main limitation on current draw, I believe the UV emitters are only good for 350ma. That would be especially true in a triple. You will need a new constant current regulator to replace the one in the MX3. As I indicated, I am not 100% sure about the current limit of the UV emitters. But as they are fairly expensive, it would pay to find out. Perhaps someone that has experimented with the UV emitters can chime in here.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been using a McGizmo Nichia 365nM light for a while. You might see if you can get one of those LEDs. They were expensive a few years ago but maybe not so now.

-LT


----------



## LEDite (Oct 23, 2008)

Cree WAS building 3 watt UV XR LED's that were great.

They have stopped producing them to concentrate on white models.

Kaidomain has a 3W clone on their site @:

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1690

It is a higher wavelength (405) than the Crees.

Larry

P.S. Steale - I tried to respond to your PM, but it replied that you were not accepting PMs.


----------



## fol1977 (Feb 22, 2012)

stealle said:


> My first post!
> 
> I'm looking for a high output UV flashlight.
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> ...



Hi, it's my first post,
I am looking for a UV flashlight and I have quite the same request,.

I 've found this:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ultraf...d-flashlight-with-clip-1-18650-2-cr123a-15456

but before buying I want to ask is there is any good advice.

I have a good UV flashlight we use for artistic perfomance with people moving close to a white wall (in the dark) or close to a painting - I post a picture example - but I cannot find another one.



I shot this awful little video to show what i am trying to say:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFJJMvNn418

thanks for any advice!

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5623240265753059729/5623241284316803602


----------



## lphomiej (Apr 1, 2012)

I am interested in the UltraFire WF-501B 3W UV 395~400nm LED Flashlight with Clip (1*18650/2*CR123A) as well.

However, I was wondering if anyone had any insight into a high-power single or high-quality multi-led 365nm flashlight.

This thread is really old, and I've seen LEDs between 1-50W @ between 214-350nm. I don't know how much that would cost, but it'd be cool to have a crazy powerful UV flashlight. ... or maybe even a UVB/UVC flashlight for experiments.


----------



## Freeze_XJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Let's say that the P60 dropin at DX is just a purple one with a bit of UV... Expectable for the price, but it's still a pity. So far I'm not aware of a serious UV LED supplier, and none of the midrange brands offer anything in that direction.


----------



## Inkidu (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site.

I made a P60 dropin with a Ledengin uv 365nm led
The led is impressive and is as advertised i.e. a true 365nm led
Sometimes you can't tell it is on. 
I bought several blank boards from overseas if you feel like doing your own diy P60 I can supply a blank mounting board.
Just shoot me a PM 
$1 to cover my trouble is all that I would ask. 
The led can be bought fairly easily just search but they are around $30
The multi are around $100
Often wondered about the cheap ebay ones but like Freeze says they probably subpar
I wish I could of taken a picture of the actual chip when I had it under magnification 
It is sight to see.


----------

